# Lol how do you make money



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm doing a double order for doordash and they're making me wait 12 minutes for an unavailable customer and I had to wait 29 minutes for food to be cooked. Disaster.


----------



## HipGnosis (May 3, 2017)

I'd rather wait than drive for miles.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I just had to wait almost an hour for a batch order. I don't cancel cause of 1.8 boost and I do not want the ding. UberEATS called me, 1 customer was complaining. EATS then called restaurant, I got the food and heading out. Customer calls me wanting to cancel, I agreed with him and said I thought he should. Then EATS calls me wanting me to cancel order as undeliverable. I said "I can't cancel as undeliverable, I have the food and en-route to customer." EATS then canceled it. 
I got full fare for both deliveries (1.8 boost), only delivered 1 meal and dinner for my wife.

Even waiting, my day so far is 4 fares, 3 deliveries, $21/hour and $1.62/mile.

This sounds good, but I would have much rathered delivered all those fares and gotten even 1 more delivery. Being paid for the cancel was nice but not as nice as working.


----------

